# Boa Pride & Boa Eskil



## g1noR890025 (Oct 22, 2008)

Does anybody know what happened to these two tugs. I served as cook on them in 1992 or there abouts and can't find any pictures or ref. to either anywhere. The Pride was working in the north sea and the Eskil was working the Irish sea. Both are/were Norwegian and registered in Grand Caymans.
Perhaps they've been sold on /renamed and or either scrapped. Would love to know. They were great little tugs ! (Thumb) 
Best regards. Gino


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

g1noR890025 said:


> Does anybody know what happened to these two tugs. I served as cook on them in 1992 or there abouts and can't find any pictures or ref. to either anywhere. The Pride was working in the north sea and the Eskil was working the Irish sea. Both are/were Norwegian and registered in Grand Caymans.
> Perhaps they've been sold on /renamed and or either scrapped. Would love to know. They were great little tugs ! (Thumb)
> Best regards. Gino


BOA ESKIL
O.N. 18877. 929g. 137n. 1,116d. 61.27 x x 6.109 metres.
Two, 16-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (250 x 300mm) Polar F216V-D vee type engines made by AB Bofors Nohab, Trollahttan, geared to controllable pitch propellers. 100 tons bollard pull

11.1976: Completed as JON VIKING by Bolsones Verft, Molde (Yard No. 244) for Sameiet Jon Viking, (KS Viking Supply Ships AS II, managers), Norway. 

1981: Sold to KS Viking Supply Ships AS II, Norway. 

1988: Sold to Skipsaksjeselskapet Excelsior, (Viking Supply Ships, managers), Norway. 

1990: Sold to Boa Ltd, (Taubatkompaniet AS, Norway, managers) and renamed BOA ESKIL. under Cayman Islands registry. 

1995: Sold to Sea Basset Shipping Inc, (Marine Management & Marketing Agency Pte Ltd, managers), and renamed SEA BASSET. 

1998: Sold to Seabulk Gannet I Inc, (Seabulk Offshore SA, managers), and renamed RED GANNET I. under Marshal Islands registry. 

1999: Renamed SEABULK GANNET I. 

2004: Sold to Intone Pte Ltd, (Seaspec Marine Services Pte, managers), Singapore, and renamed OCEAN GANNET. 

6.2008: Still in service.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Boa Pride http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/57096Pride


----------



## g1noR890025 (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank's BillH and Gdynia, I thought I had seen them under other guises but wasn't sure. Much appreciated.
Best regards. Gino


----------

